# Helloooo..........anybody out there!!!



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Nice to meet you all on the forum and it was lovely to meet a few of you today (okay, yesterday now  ) at Stanford Park. I think I probably met John? but I'm not sure about anyone else! After a few words with another of the guys on the stand, and then a quick looksee around the cars, I went and scoffed a cardboard carton of chips whilst mulling over whether to become a member of this illustrious club. Then I spotted a sign about the 'Italian job' or something akin to that...which rather appealed to my have a go spirit of adventure. So I signed up immediately  I'm here for life now!!

Sooo....I have just acquired a rather beautiful black 3.2 V6 Quattro Roadster. Unfortunately, due to the wonderful DVLA not processing my paperwork for me to be able to tax it, she has had to sit on my drive this lovely May bank holiday, with me wondering 'dare I' about every 10 minutes! But not wanting to have it confiscated and crushed before I've notched up a speeding ticket (I have no doubt that 'The Diva' is going to get me into trouble!) I've resisted. Quite amazing really....patience isn't my greatest virtue 

I shall really look forward to meeting some more of you hopefully at some of the meets.

Louise
p.s. yes I am an insomniac!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Louise and welcome to the forum ,

I am sure you will be out cruising in the sunshine very soon 8)

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Louise, glad you enjoyed the stand and the feeling of community... we are a friendly bunch 

I am Paul by the way. not sure if I met you yesterday but hello anyway


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for your welcome messages 

If you were on the stand yesterday, then its quite possible I spoke with you Paul  I was probably grovelling for a huge discount, or talking about the Italian job!

Can't wait to get out with Diva...Are there any meets in and around Beds/Bucks/Herts areas?

Louise


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sTTarkie said:


> Thank you for your welcome messages
> 
> If you were on the stand yesterday, then its quite possible I spoke with you Paul  I was probably grovelling for a huge discount, or talking about the Italian job!
> 
> ...


I did speak to a few people yesterday  Mine was the Dark Grey TT nearly in the water at the back!

have a look at this thread for some more of the pictures viewtopic.php?f=3&t=132189


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Louise it was a good day at Stanford did you join the TTOC then


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome Louise it was a good day at Stanford did you join the TTOC then


I most certainly did Sir!  It was the thought of the Italian contigent that swayed it  Lol!!!!

Louise


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Louise!

Shame we didnt speak! I was also there!!

We hope you decide to come to Italy!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> Hi Louise!
> 
> Shame we didnt speak! I was also there!!
> 
> ...


Describe yourself Ben.....i might have done  I'm gearing up for Italy....planning to do a meet at Royston and then the Ace cafe run. That should do it shouldn't it  Ease in nice and gentle.........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

sTTarkie said:


> Describe yourself Ben.....i might have done  I'm gearing up for Italy....planning to do a meet at Royston and then the Ace cafe run. That should do it shouldn't it  Ease in nice and gentle.........


This was me at Stamford Hall. Im the one on the right without the hat on.


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > Describe yourself Ben.....i might have done  I'm gearing up for Italy....planning to do a meet at Royston and then the Ace cafe run. That should do it shouldn't it  Ease in nice and gentle.........
> ...


I do remember seeing you there Ben, but I don't think we spoke


----------

